# Hot chick said I have a good smile



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

She was hot.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, no offense to be meant i just love how you only put "She was hot".
must have made u feel great, i love confident boosts too


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha. That's awesome, bro. Little niceties like that make my day.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I like this thread.
It is quite happy inducing.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow,I always think of you as being angry and defiant-maybe you should let that smile and the good feelings behind it run amok a bit more frequently!!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Too bad she was a woman.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tangerine said:


> I like this thread.
> It is quite happy inducing.


:yes :clap


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

can we get a picture of those pearly whites?


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

kos said:


> can we get a picture of those pearly whites?


i second that


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hoady said:


>


Not without pics


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

kos said:


> can we get a picture of those pearly whites?


I agree,soften up that caveman image!


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

very nice! =)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woah, wait a minute, this from the guy who said he would remain the monster that all girls want him to be? (and that's a direct quote). on the bus and all? 

she must've been on the sidewalk.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

A girl from this site said I had a "friendly face" and that I should smile more.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats, now if only we had a thumbs up smiley. Oh well I guess this will have to do... :boogie


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

leonardess said:


> woah, wait a minute, this from the guy who said he would remain the monster that all girls want him to be? (and that's a direct quote). on the bus and all?
> 
> she must've been on the sidewalk.


 ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot Chick gets three boogies for having good taste :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

*sigh* lucky you


----------



## Azalea27 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love it when things like that happen; always makes me blush.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I just noticed that this thread is in the positive section. Well done on so many levels Drealm.


----------

